

The Guy Who Brought Whiskey to Japan & Entrepreneurial Haiku - traviaggio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/languatica/2012/04/05/the-guy-who-brought-whiskey-to-japan-entrepreneurial-haiku/

======
warmfuzzykitten
About the "haiku" at the end of the piece...

From wikipedia: "The essence of haiku is "cutting" (kiru).[1] This is often
represented by the juxtaposition of two images or ideas[2] and a kireji
("cutting word") between them, a kind of verbal punctuation mark which signals
the moment of separation and colours the manner in which the juxtaposed
elements are related." Haiku is not three-line bromides with a syllable count.

